# Natural Inspiration



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Who do you find most inspiring in the world of natural bodybuilding? For me it has to be Jim Cordova and Brian Whitacre



But who is it for you?


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Has to be Jeff Willet hands down.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

They look immense ...

I don't particularly have a natty idol myself, I find it the same kind of concept but without steroids.

Frank Zane and Mike Mentzer are two favs, sorry I couldn't give any nattys lol x


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Jeff Willett is pretty impressive


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

I would say if you wanna see the most mass a natty can carry you'd have to check out martin daniels, hes about 15lb heavier than Jeff Willet and has a waiste like a lightweight which makes him look even bigger


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Goodin for me as I've mentioned in another thread.


----------

